# Howling poodle



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Today I videotaped the dogs while I was away. My son had told me that Beckie barked for 30 minutes while I was gone a few months ago so I wanted to see for myself.

We’re moving in July in a semi-detached house so her noise will not be welcome by the neighbors.

I was gone for about 2 hours and the whole time, every 5 approximately, she goes to the window and whines, barks and howls ! I had no idea poodles howled...

To try and curb this behavior, I will leave them in the office from now on, where there is no window to look out of. Hopefully it stops her. At the new house, the window will be too high for her to see outside, so I’m hoping she will have stopped by then.

You can see her howling in this video at 3:00 and whining, barking and a little howling before.

I hope I can stop her, it must be distressing. This is the first time I have dogs when I’m not working and I find they become very attached and anxious when left alone. I never had that problem before.


https://youtu.be/FI25-nr8tJM


----------



## Caraline (Apr 10, 2018)

I couldn't hear any sound, but that might be my setup here at work. She looks so cute though, but yeah semi-detached premises, that won't be fun. I agree that maybe a room without the window might work.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Caraline said:


> I couldn't hear any sound, but that might be my setup here at work. She looks so cute though, but yeah semi-detached premises, that won't be fun. I agree that maybe a room without the window might work.


Let’s hope so ! Sound is good for me and I sent it to my daughter and she hears it too. Probably you’re setup.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Good boy Merlin for not joining in  

I also had no idea that poodles would howl, til this March. Remo and Neo like to stand on the living room sofa in front of the window and comment on the state of the world. One day Remo started with a very deep, almost a lowing sound, which escalated to a siren style howl. Neo was not to be outdone by his brother. 

I haven't tested it, but I think removing the view (by closing the blinds in our case) would eliminate almost all of it. That may depend on what they can still hear. We are also working on their responses to things outside. 

Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Pretty impressive howl Miss Becky! If found it so cute how Merlin comes to check it out, but almost gives Becky a dirty look like "what's your problem girl!?" Hope the change of scenery (office) helps nip Becky's barking in the bud, so you don't have issues when you move to the new place. 

Shae howls from time to time and when she lets it rip around people that aren't around her a lot, it actually startles them. She has quite the growl/howl and they can't believe that such a big noise comes out of such a small body (compared to the bigger dogs in our extended family and dog walking group).


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

When Lola hears a siren she throws back her head and howls like an old hound dog.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Awww  Zooey used to howl and bark when I recorded her when I lived in a condo. It was awful. I felt bad for her, but even worse, my neighbors constantly complained. I think keeping Beckie in a smaller, confined, cozy area with no window will be helpful. Also, the Youtube videos for dog relaxation are great. I play those if I'm going to be gone more than a couple of hours.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle howls. Yes, I agree that she's being stimulated by the goings on out the window. She needs a window free place to hang out while you're gone. Also, practice leaving and coming back. Get her a special, "I'm leaving now," goodie like a Kong Goodie Bone stuffed with something tasty. She gets her goodie, you leave, drive around the block once, and return. Repeat for longer trips around the block. See how long you can leave before she starts getting upset. Create a ritual of treat, leave, return. Do this so often that she shrugs when you leave. Silly Beckie. Good howling, though. Howling generally makes me laugh, but I can see how it would upset the neighbors.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Neither Lily nor Peeves howls, but Javelin does. All of them will bark at things they see outside the house. The two poodles routinely stand on the loveseat under the living room window and poke their noses into the business of the street and front lawn, but they only do it when we are home or if someone comes to the door. As to Javelin's howling it mostly happens when I leave or if I am doing stuff in the yard and don't bring him out with me. When he first started doing it BF had heard it but I hadn't and I didn't believe him, but he was right Javelin howls. 

Click-N-Treat's suggestions on how to handle it are on target. I don't make a big show out of leaving, but I do leave special goodies just before I disappear. They eat their treats and by the time they finish them they aren't thinking about my having walked out.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

When I played the video, 3 poodle fly out from under the desk, ran to the kitchen barking came back 2 whining and one backing to get on my lap. Sage was on her back legs standing looking at the desk, she realized it was coming from there. They are still running through the house whining, trying to find the dog. I never heard any of mine howl . 

Marlen is like what's with you girl, I see nothing. Really cute


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

glorybeecosta said:


> When I played the video, 3 poodle fly out from under the desk, ran to the kitchen barking came back 2 whining and one backing to get on my lap. Sage was on her back legs standing looking at the desk, she realized it was coming from there. They are still running through the house whining, trying to find the dog. I never heard any of mine howl .
> 
> Marlen is like what's with you girl, I see nothing. Really cute


Ha Ha Ha ! Poor babies !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I confess I haven't watched your video since I know it will incite barking!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I watched it. With the sound off, she looks so cute standing up at the window - with the sound on, yes she is barking and even howling. Your new neighbors may not be happy. I loved Merlin checking her out, realized there was nothing of interest going on, so he left.

You have your work cut out for you. As Click mentioned, you will have to practice leaving and coming home again. Doesn't have to be around the block - just outside in your yard away from her counts.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

When my Aunt was with me, she said when I left Sage would cry and whine the entire time I was gone, if I did not shut the gates to the kitchen (2 entrances). However if I shut the gate they would all just lay on their bed until I returned without a sound. So the smaller space and no windows may help, they will know your are gone for awhile. I still think dogs know the difference, short time on long time, just by how they are confined

When I go for cigs, it is about 5 to 10 minutes, and I do not shut the gate, so I think Sages expects me back. But if I am going to be gone 3 to 5 hours I shut the gate.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my! that's quite the commotion! Love Merlin's reaction to the whole thing! I can see why you have some concern....hope you find a good solution!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I put them in the office today when I left and prepared the video app but forgot to press start...

I’ll try again next time. If putting them in the office fixes the problem, I’ll be really happy !


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm interested to know if your office worked, too. Because that would be amazing. Shh, Beckie, no barking. However, learn to howl on cue as a trick, though. You have a lovely singing voice.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I recorded again today although the recording stopped after 25 minutes, I don’t know why. I’ll do a longer one next time.

The first 10 minutes she didn’t say a word. Then, for about 7-8 minutes, she whined for about 1-2 seconds at a time, every minute maybe. After that there was silence.

It’s a good start, although she might have howled the whole time for the last hour or so, I don’t know.

I will update.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Dechi said:


> I recorded again today although the recording stopped after 25 minutes, I don’t know why. I’ll do a longer one next time.
> 
> The first 10 minutes she didn’t say a word. Then, for about 7-8 minutes, she whined for about 1-2 seconds at a time, every minute maybe. After that there was silence.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you can record the whole session next time. But this sounds promising - maybe the windows encouraged Beckie to bark and howl.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It sounds like you have figured out that the windows are part of what sets things off. I hope you get this licked before too long.

On a side note I took Javelin to my mom's last night and for some reason she decided she didn't want him hogging up the bed so she closed the door and left him alone in the hall. He barked and howled for an hour before she gave up and opened the door. I can't say I blame him. He is always with me about 23 1/2 of every 24 hours and I dumped him off and disappeared (we drove to Indianapolis today). He will settle easily, but why my mom thought it was going to be easy to leave him to sleep by himself the first night he was there is a bit of a mystery to me.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> It sounds like you have figured out that the windows are part of what sets things off. I hope you get this licked before too long.
> 
> On a side note I took Javelin to my mom's last night and for some reason she decided she didn't want him hogging up the bed so she closed the door and left him alone in the hall. He barked and howled for an hour before she gave up and opened the door. I can't say I blame him. He is always with me about 23 1/2 of every 24 hours and I dumped him off and disappeared (we drove to Indianapolis today). He will settle easily, but why my mom thought it was going to be easy to leave him to sleep by himself the first night he was there is a bit of a mystery to me.



Poor Javvy and poor grand-ma, lol ! I hope she can get her rest with him in the bed. Or maybe he can have a bed of his own near her.

Dogs that are with their owners all day sure have a hard time being alone I find. At least with mine.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww poor puppies. They just don't like when their mamas go off. Reno has started a bit too. If I give y daughter his leash to hold while I walk out of room he will lunge to get to me and cry. He is though getting better now he just sits in his "position" he has this alert looking sit, lol and now waits maybe a lil cry. Can't let my husband hold onto him though he is just too unsteady on his feet, hence the reason I still keep Renn tethered in the house. He is getting better and I am very pleased with our progress. Hope everything goes well for you and for Beckie. I hope the office helps Beckie maybe not watching for you will help.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am happy to say that the report today is that everybody at my mom's slept well last night. Tongiht even my mom is gone and my aunt (her sister is staying with Javelin and Wolfie). My mom is at my niece's graduation from Mt. Holyoke this weekend.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> I am happy to say that the report today is that everybody at my mom's slept well last night. Tongiht even my mom is gone and my aunt (her sister is staying with Javelin and Wolfie). My mom is at my niece's graduation from Mt. Holyoke this weekend.


Yesss, what a relief !


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mufar42 said:


> Aww poor puppies. They just don't like when their mamas go off. Reno has started a bit too. If I give y daughter his leash to hold while I walk out of room he will lunge to get to me and cry. He is though getting better now he just sits in his "position" he has this alert looking sit, lol and now waits maybe a lil cry. Can't let my husband hold onto him though he is just too unsteady on his feet, hence the reason I still keep Renn tethered in the house. He is getting better and I am very pleased with our progress. Hope everything goes well for you and for Beckie. I hope the office helps Beckie maybe not watching for you will help.


I’m glad Reno is getting better !

When I take a nap in my room and the dogs stay in the living room with my daughter, Merlin stays put on the couch but Beckie keeps getting off and going to lie near the door to my room. She whines a bit, goes back to the couch and so forth. She is too dependent I find but it’s hard to cure when you live alone with them !


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks Dechi..I am really so happy with Renn lately. Of course we still have moments and will I'm sure for some time but he is really starting to think. I have 3 others in the house, my husband and 2 grown daughters but they are all busy with their own stuff. LOL So its like being alone.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don’t think I posted an update. I’ve recorded her and she doesn’t whine when I leave her and Merlin in the office.

We’ll see how it goes at the new house in a few weeks !


----------

